# Brikka v Aeropress



## JimM (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi all

I'm just getting into 'proper' coffee and am taking the first steps to moving away from the instant stuff. I'm not committed enough yet to spends £100's but have bought a Porlex mini mill and will be getting some beans from Has Bean so that just leaves something to brew it in. The 2 choices in my price bracket seem to be either a Brikka or an Aeropress, both get favourable reviews so I'm torn between which one to get. Has anyone here tried/own both and could comment on which they prefer and why ? What are the pros and cons of each.

If it's any help I'll probably only be using it once a day, in the evenings after dinner (although once I get the bug that will probably change!)

Thanks

Jim


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Both are capable of making excellent coffee - Aeropress is about half the price. You could save the difference and put it towards a second hand Gaggia Classic. IMO Aeropress brings out the lighter fruiter elements where the Brikka is more like espresso but there are a load of things to take into consideration - how much coffee you use, bean roast etc.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Personally I would go for the aeropress as you will get a really nice clean cup with that (due to the paper filters which take out the fines from the extract), but get yourself a cheap set of electronic scales to go with it. nice set of instructions on the has bean website as well for the aeropress.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Apart from foam on the top of the coffee, the Aeropress will make pretty much what the Brikka will make, plus espresso strength (but not actually "espresso") & filter strength brews too. So, how important is the foam to you (it's not to me)? The Aeropress will also take a wide range of doses & grind size...Brikka is a "fill to line" device, so more fixed in that respect (you can just grind 9 or 10g for the Aeropress, you'll have to fill the basket every time for the Brikka, worth bearing in mind with a Porlex).

I'd buy the Aeropress first...then a moka/brikka....and then... ;-)


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Much as I love the Brikka, you'll learn a lot more about coffee - and what flavours/nuances work for you - with an Aeropress than you will with the Brikka, which is a little more of a one-horse option, producing an espresso-like brew. Don't get me wrong, the Brikka's good - but the Aeropress will educate your palate and probably send you on an ultimately very expensive (though pleasurable) journey.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

vintagecigarman said:


> . . . and probably send you on an ultimately very expensive (though pleasurable) journey.


You've been warned.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

+1 for aeropress


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeeDiva said:


> You've been warned.


Well, if Jim was considering a Brikka and decides on an Aeropress the money he will save could go towards his first machine. A Classic went on Ebay for £51.00 yesterday - looked very tidy too.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a 4 cup Bialetti Kona for 15£ if you are interested, just to muddy the waters.

If not, go with the aero press I guess.


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

I have both the Bialetti Brikka and the Aeropress. I much prefer the Brikka. More body, creamy and stronger taste while still balanced.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If I were you I'd get the aeropress, spend £5 on a set of cheap jewellery/drug scales on ebay and save the rest.

Being able to weigh your beans and having that consistency really improves the coffee, and you can play with changing the dose by a gram up and down to see what tastes best to you. It may sound silly but honestly, its so worth the £5 investment.

I'd also advise you to have a good read through the Has Bean coffee's and choose ones you like the sound of, the starter kits contain the blends that I and others aren't overly keen on but some of the single origins are absolutely stunning.


----------



## JimM (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, that's surprising I expected it to be a lot closer than that but the Aeropress appears to win hands down! (Watch all the Brikka supporters post now that I've said that









Ordered the Aeropress so hopefully should be experimenting within the next couple of days

Thanks to everyone that replied and for all the advice


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

JimM said:


> Wow, that's surprising I expected it to be a lot closer than that but the Aeropress appears to win hands down! (Watch all the Brikka supporters post now that I've said that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Jim - let us know how you find the Aeropress. One big, big plus for the Aeropress - paired with a Porlex - you can take it anywhere and have great coffee.

Recently found out that the guy behind the Aeropress was also responsible for the frisbee. Still have an original authentic US flagged frisbee.....somewhere.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Aerobe

Frispress


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Nice one Jim - let us know how you find the Aeropress. One big, big plus for the Aeropress - paired with a Porlex - you can take it anywhere and have great coffee.
> 
> Recently found out that the guy behind the Aeropress was also responsible for the frisbee. Still have an original authentic US flagged frisbee.....somewhere.


Not the frisbee, the Aerobie! You know the frisbee with the hole in it that flies for ages. I have been using the Aeropress with the little metal filter and its very easy to clean. I'm not sure i really like the Aerpress coffee (i mostly FP)but it allows you to make a quick mugful very quickly once you know what you're doing.

There's loads of 'recipes' for the aeropress here -http://worldaeropresschampionship.com/recipes/ If you decide to go the Aerpress route.

My next coffee related purchase will be a Bialetti Brikka btw!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Clearly, I don't know my frisbees from my Aerobie.


----------

